# Windows Xp or Vista???



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

My husband and I are thinking of getting a new computer, but we are looking to "build our own" from either the Dell or HP websites. Dell offers either XP (which we have now and are used to) or Vista and HP only offers Vista. Which should we get? We heard that Vista is bad, but not sure from experience. Also would you recommend getting a Dell or HP in general, and should we attempt to :build our own" or just get the stock ones. THe main issues for us in a new computer, is we have 6 people using it,we got teenagers, and it runs slow because we have totally filled up our memory. I play the Sims 2 and the boys play other role playing games. Our computer is about 5 years old. So we want a fast one with as much memeory as possible.

Thanks in advance of your answers.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

TC said:


> THe main issues for us in a new computer, is we have 6 people using it,we got teenagers, and it runs slow because we have totally filled up our memory.


It's not slow because you've filled up the memory. It's slow because Windows tends to get choked up with stuff that shouldn't be there, like everything that got past your antivirus software in the last 5 years. More speed & memory isn't the answer -- Windows will probably just do it again on the new computer. So I'd suggest you first fix Windows, which may or may not be possible without reinstalling it, then decide if you need a faster computer. A 5 year old computer is more than fast enough for what most folks do with a computer.

If you really want a stable system that won't toast itself occasionally, ditch Windows and switch to Linux; but that may not be a good option for you if you're really into the games.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Another reason we want another one, is we have to fight to get a chance to use it.  As the kids have gotten older, they need it alot for school. So our plan was to get a new one for us and give the kids this one. We are just confused as to whether is okay just to go to Walmart and get a normal stock one, or should we get "the best". All we do on it is talk on it, like here, play the games, pictures are stored on it and our farm files, and the kids school files. Dell has good deals, is it better than the HP's at walmart? What about the vista bugs?

Oh and thank you for answering.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm running Vista on my laptop and I haven't experienced any real problems with it. I wouldn't exactly say I like it but I don't hate it. Things aren't where I'm used to them and it tried to stupid me to death with its are you really sure stuff. Thankfully that feature is now turned off, thank you Geek Squad. I use XP at work and I can't say I notice much of a difference, my laptops processor is faster but the memory is the same. They both seem to process data from my mail program at about the same speed. I think its really going to boil down to who has the hardware you want for the price your willing to pay. I use a Dell sometimes at work and I have no beef with it. Here at home I've got an old HP, Walmart purchase from 1998, that is still running fine albiet to slow for me, a homebuilt workhorse desktop that I bought as a kit from Tiger Direct, and my laptop that is my new toy. I admit that I just love being able to take the pc into the kitchen when I'm trying out a new recipe or laying in bed surfing the net snuggled under the blankets.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

When I bought my new laptop it came with Vista. It not only ran VERY slow (because Vista is a memory hog) but it also would not run some of my software programs properly.

I nuked Vista and re-installed XP.


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

actually linux would be better buuuuuuuuut

if I had to choose between the two I would go with XP, Microsuck was in a rush to push out a new operating system so they pushed vista out the door, it has alot of holes and i think it's still pretty buggy


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

vistas main problem is it consumes so much system resources and memory to run "well" if you can call vista at its best "running well".

Go with XP. if you like the fancy skin effects in vista you can install XP shell enhancemnts to look and act like vista.

I find them cute but an irritant after the wow factor wears off. vista has no advantage over XP .

go xp.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks guys, it helped....we are staying with XP!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

For right now I would say stay with XP if you have the choice. If your going with vista then 2gb minimum memory


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I love Vista. I run it without the aero interface, on windows basic settings. In some ways it's just like XP, but in many ways it's quite different, far more intuitive and intelligent.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

We got a new laptop a couple of months ago, and it came with Vista. It has 2gb memory, but still runs slower than our old (5 year old) desktop. I'm pretty disgusted with it. If anyone can tell me (a non-computer person) what to do to get it to run faster, I would appreciate it. We use it primarily off-line, as we don't have wireless and the desktop is already hooked to the phone line, so I don't think it has picked up any viruses etc yet. It was slow to start and slow to run programs, compared to the older desktop, right from the start.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

If you bought a name brand, it probably came with a ton of bloatware installed on it. Remove all of it and see if that helps.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

> If anyone can tell me (a non-computer person) what to do to get it to run faster, I would appreciate it.


Wipe its HD and install XP.

it'll run like a cat on fire.


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

What I do is keep all of my personal files on separate hard drive(s) with backups of all of the programs I regularly use so that I can attach it to *any* computer that I happen to build/buy....and it makes it REALLY easy to switch OS's or wipe my hard drive clean and do a fresh install (mainly for windows). I never use the "my pictures" or "my videos" type folders that the OS tries to stick them in on the C drive and just use the aforementioned separate hard drive.

As others have suggested, you might give linux a try...its free and runs every bit as good as windows....unless you just have to have certain games, but even then, you can run them with a program called W.I.N.E.

As another alternative, you might give Apple a try. They are very easy to use and not any more expensive than a PC and can play many of the games that Windows PC's do, plus the hardware tends to last a bit longer and they hold their resale value better if you decide to sell it later on ebay or something.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

The Dell Vostro is decent consumer based system :
- can be ordered with Windows XP
- has no bloatware that I recall
- is low priced, and can be a real bargain if you hit the right sale
- free shipping

With "consumer based" computers, there is not all that much difference between brands. I'd make my choice based on value - i.e. what are you getting for your money. Dell is usually cheaper than HP

Watch out when adding options to Dell systems - some of these are way overpriced. If you're going to add options to a stock system, be sure you're familiar with the items price.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Gary in ohio said:


> For right now I would say stay with XP if you have the choice. If your going with vista then 2gb minimum memory



have to agree with Gary on this one. Many systems sold now are sold with 1 gig and vista and they're dog slow (I know I have to support em).. avg boot time 3-4 minutes.. on a good day.

Oh and ixnay on the HP


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

comfortablynumb said:


> Wipe its HD and install XP.
> 
> it'll run like a cat on fire.


dupe


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

comfortablynumb said:


> Wipe its HD and install XP.
> 
> it'll run like a cat on fire.


careful here. Some systems come with hardware specific to vista. IE theres no xp drivers for it. And most companies won't support anything that wasn't pre-installed.. Yea we check.. thats what system specs are for


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

CJ said:


> If you bought a name brand, it probably came with a ton of bloatware installed on it. Remove all of it and see if that helps.


What does that mean? I had thought that answers on this forum would be in "real English".


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

ugh.... "vista spacific hardware"

buy a used system a year old and overhaul it them and used the microsnot child of the corn vista thing as a doorstop.

lol

one more reason to custtom build your own tower.


----------

